# Smoothwall Firewall Heeeelp!!!!



## Bull Terrier (Mar 8, 2003)

Hey Guys,

I'm trying to set up a Smoothwall machine as a firewall connected to a Slackware 9.0 machine. They are connected via an ethernet hub and I'm using Dial-up.


Slackware---------------Hub------------------Smoothwall--PPP0

I can ping both machines, and I can even shutdown and reboot the Smoothwall machine from the Slackare box, (so there's difinitely connection there) but when I try to use my browser to go to a site it says it can't find it (Like it can't find the DNS).

Smoothwall is not set up a DHCP server, I'm using static IPs.

I've got a feeling it's got something to do with "route".

Slackware box
bash-2.05b# route -n
Kernel IP routing table
Destination Gateway Genmask Flags Metric Ref Use Iface
192.168.0.0 0.0.0.0 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth0
127.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 U 0 0 0 lo

Smoothwall box
Kernal IP routing table
Destination Gateway Genmask Flags Metric Ref Use Iface
192.168.0.0 0.0.0.0 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth0

Thanks in advance...


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

Maybe use the smoothwall box's IP addy as gateway entry on the slack box?
I also noticed the loopback(lo) addy should be 127.0.0.1 and there's no gateway addy specified on either box.
Sorry I cant be of more help,never used smoothwall or slack(much )
lynch


----------



## codejockey (Feb 11, 2002)

I think Lynch is on the right track. You appear not to have a default gateway specified (i.e., the spot where everything that can't be immediately resolved goes to) on your slackware box. On my (slackware) system, the /etc/rc.d/rc.inet1 script allows you to specify a default gateway; in your case, the slackware box should have a default gateway of smoothwall. You might also check out the Firewall-HOWTO (/usr/doc/Linux-HOWTOs on your slackware box or at the Linux Documentation Project). 

Hope this helps.


----------

